
Pfizer chose to ‘hide’ cure for Alzheimer - hmd_imputer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4STx6yqCqQk
======
eesmith
"A Missed Alzheimer’s Opportunity? Not So Much" \-
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/06/06/a-...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/06/06/a-missed-
alzheimers-opportunity-not-so-much)

> The Washington Post made quite a splash with this story about Pfizer, Enbrel
> (etanercept), and Alzheimer’s disease. ... Basically, that Pfizer had
> evidence that Enbrel could be useful in Alzheimer’s disease, and didn’t do
> anything with it.

